# Flu Jabs - how much?



## vicm2509 (20 October 2006)

I need to start from scratch with my horses jabs.

When I bought him the owner had started again as there was no record of him ever having them. There are 3 jabs recorded in his pasport and the person I bought him off said he had the forth one but as he wasnt down the yard at the time is wasnt recorded in his pasport and that he was now fully up to date with his jabs. This was in february. So I foolishly presumed that he wouldnt need the next one until it was due. I had his 5* vetted and the vet did not make any comment on the jabs although she was looking at the page for ages.

I showed my vet his record and he said that unless I get proof of the last jab he will have to start all over again. I have now lost the contact number for the previous owner 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am planning to start him again in a few weeks but just wondered how much this is likely to cost me? And how many jabs does he need before he can just have his yearly booster?


----------



## miamibear (20 October 2006)

The passport should be stamped with the name of the vet who did it so you may be able to find out if it was done.

My jabs usually cost around £40 to £50, thats with a call out fee.

I cant remember the sequence, i know its one then one a month later then i cant remember!!

sorry!


----------



## fairhill (20 October 2006)

There is one 6 months after the second one, then it's yearly.


----------



## threeponies (20 October 2006)

Its the initial jab, then one a month later, then six months after that. Then annually.  Its round about £50 a go for me, too because of the call out.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (20 October 2006)

Try and save a little money by having a joint callout. See if someone else on your yard needs a vet &amp; you can share the callout fee....it could save you about £15+


----------



## TheresaW (20 October 2006)

3 of us have our jabs at the same time and it works out about £30 each.


----------



## vicm2509 (20 October 2006)

Well he had the 3, the last one being in february. But my vet said there should be 4 and that he would need his booster in November. Oh and the jabs were not done by the same vet and I dont know the name of the yard where I bought him from so it would be a bit of a guessing game really.

Strange one, I will have to look at his passport and post which jabs and dates he had them to see if its worth asking another vet.


----------



## star (20 October 2006)

it's 1 jab, then a second 15-92 days later, then a third 150-215 days after that, then every year.


----------

